# Juggling many conditions



## PresentTense (Apr 1, 2015)

i have PCOS, ulcerative colitis (plus associated inflammatory arthritis) and hypothyroidism (my immune system clearly hates me!)

Before TTC, I ignored the PCOS, and kept the UC under control by limiting insoluble fibre (especially nuts, but this also means eating white bread and limiting the amount of salad I ate). I also found that without 3-6 "cups" of caffeinated coffee (ie 1-2 large mugs) first thing in the morning, my gut would start playing up.  The arthritis gets worse with certain exercise (like cycling).

This was all fine before I started TTC, but now I need to cut out the coffee and switch to a low GI diet for the PCOS. This means lots of granary bread, nuts and salads.  Now the UC is starting to play up, causing the arthritis to get bad too. Suddenly I'm back to pooing blood, I can't cycle to work, the PCOS is no better and I'm considering going back to my normal diet.  I've been told it is very important to keep the UC under control if I want to be pregnant, but it seems like I can't get pregnant without making it worse.  

Any ideas of how to juggle all this? Sorry for the essay, but this is also the reason I can't get any info out of my doctor... It takes the first 5 mins of the allotted 7 min appointment time just to tell them my medical history.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry I can't help much but I feel your pain I have pcos and ET (a rare blood disorder that not even all the doctors know or understand!)

I wish you luck and hopefully someone will come along with some advise, I got a good response even to my questions about the ET x


----------



## Loopyttc (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been told to try inositol for PCOS and omega 3 fish oils - so it may be worth looking at. Inositol is meant to help with the sugar regulation so may mean you don't have to go so strict low GI. 

I have spent years trying to eat the "right" stuff for TTC and also suffer digestive issues when I do eat the right stuff, and end up feeling unwell. Sometimes we know our own bodies better than anyone else and what's good for the majority of people may not be good for you. As the key with PCOS is blood sugar control, maybe look for increased protein with each meal and go for some softer types of low GI foods i.e. cooked veg, lentils, etc? The key is to avoid the massive sugar highs and lows with really refined foods and high sugar content foods. Maybe a mid-way approach is better for you rather than a really strict low GI as the UC can't be great for you and is probably undoing all the good work (assuming it means you absorb less nutrients). 

Hope that helps x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If it were me, I'd focus on keeping the UC under control. Yes, consuming 300 - 400 mg of caffeine per day is not ideal, but it's only going to very, very slightly increase your miscarriage risk -- it's not a huge deal if you keep drinking a couple of big mugs of coffee every day.

Regarding the PCOS, have you actually had your A1C checked? If it's good, you may not have significant insulin resistance as part of your constellation of PCOS symptoms, in which case dietary changes won't make so much difference. I totally agree with what Loopy says about focusing on low glycemic index foods -- it is possible to do this without massively upping your insoluble fiber intake.

Bottom line is, ulcerative colitis can affect every aspect of your overall health and can put you in the hospital. PCOS is a problem, but is not in the same league. You have to look after your well-being first if your body's going to support a baby, and dietary changes that make your primary health problem worse aren't going to do you any good.

Sending you lots of hugs.     I know several people who have suffered terribly with ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease, so I really, really feel for you.


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi

I don't have UC so I don't have any specific advice on that front to offer, but I do know a little about juggling multiple medical conditions along with TTC and I know how bloody frustrating it is. I usually feel I can't do right for doing wrong!

(This thread ain't about me so potted summary of my issues - previous spinal injury where I broke my back and had surgery to remove my coccyx left me with chronic pain, managed primarily with strong opioid embryoxic painkillers which are a massive no no during pregnancy so am weaning myself slowly down off them, and in tonnes of pain and really grumpy. The painkillers I take are too risky for pregnancy, but uncontrolled pain is dangerous for increasing the risk of miscarriage and triggering a seizure....because I also have epilepsy -  & the anti epilepsy meds double the risk of birth defects. And PCOS - which apparently there is a higher incidence of within the epileptic population. Who knows!)

Anyway, I know what it's like to be juggling loads of medical stuff and feel like you're stuck in the middle. 

Can you ask to be referred to a specialist if the GP isn't being any help?

I'm collecting consultants like bloomin' Pokemon (up to 4 now - how many do I need for a full set?!!) but the 3 specialists all admitted they were hitting the limits of their knowledge about how the different medical issues interacted in pregnancy....and though we don't know if I'm yet able to get pregnant, the obstetrician wants to have a plan in place 'when' (his words) it happens. So I'm being referred to a specialist in obstetric medicine i.e. the management of pre existing medical conditions for maternal medicine, who might have some bright ideas about managing all the different things I've got going on.

Realise this isn't of any direct help, but keep pushing with your Drs, I learned over the last 15 years that I have to be a good advocate for myself, as no one else will be if I don't!!


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

CrazyHorse said:


> Bottom line is, ulcerative colitis can affect every aspect of your overall health and can put you in the hospital. PCOS is a problem, but is not in the same league. You have to look after your well-being first if your body's going to support a baby, and dietary changes that make your primary health problem worse aren't going to do you any good.


THIS. My doctors said the priority has to be managing your existing conditions - making primary health conditions worse isn't going to support conception or pregnancy. Really wishing you loads of luck and thinking of you x


----------

